# Christmas Pictures



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Share your Christmas pictures with us.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cute! My kids are too old for Santa. Although a couple of years ago, my two daughters sat next to


Spoiler



Hunky


 Santa. They've hidden those pictures away from me though - I think they felt a little embarrassed.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, what a great Santa!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The San Felipe de Neri Parish (built 1793) in Albuquerque's Old Town.​


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jeff, that picture ^^^ is beautiful.  I'm sure it was much more amazing in person.
Thank you so much for sharing.  I love looking at all of the pictures you on post on KB.
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

How about sharing some grandsons pictures, Deb?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Buddah hanging out by the fire, waiting for his stocking to be filled. (He doesn't know it's gonna be a long wait..)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Santa looks good!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The San Felipe de Neri Parish (built 1793) in Albuquerque's Old Town.


Gorgeous! We have our luminaria (electric cheater variety) on all the upper shelves of our house.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My son Elijah age 7 









My newphews Liam age 8 and Ben age 10, niece Brielle age 6, and son Elijah age 7. 

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Santa is a good friend ... and if you don't believe, I suggest you check out the quality of his suit and the custom embroidery!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


>


lol


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a good friend whose great grandbaby fell asleep and wouldn't wake up, so Santa pretended to fall asleep reading to her, glasses all askew, book falling down - adorable picture.  I have asked for a copy but have not gotten one yet.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's my tree and fireplace this year. Please excuse the lack of floor. We're still doing renovations and the floor is the last thing to be replaced, so we've got foundation for now. We have no children (except my stepson who is in college and own his own) so the cats and dogs all get their own stockings.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought the floor was slate!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I thought the floor was slate!


LOL nothing quite that nice! Just concrete foundation that's been painted, tiled, carpeted and then had all of that removed.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

We don't have a partridge or a pear tree but we did have a Quaker in a Christmas tree earlier today (and he was also checking out his ornament that bears an uncanny resemblence to him) This is our foyer tree, the kids put ornaments they make at school here or other ornaments that have special meaning.

Zazu!









This is our fireplace and mantle, it is hard to see but there was a fire going. The wooden reindeer my husband bought for me the first year we were married. I think it cost him $5  This is our 25th year with that reindeer.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

NINE stockings    WOW! Santa will have a load to leave at your house!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

We didn't put the older two kids out this year or we would have 11 up there (husband and I have a stocking up there too!)


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Outside first (because I just finished clearing the snow)

Inside later or tomorrow AM










Rest of the Album at: http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/Snow1209#


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a Christmas card, Richard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Looks like a Christmas card, Richard. Thanks for sharing.


The inside is a little "scary" (at least that's what my friends tell me)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> The inside is a little "scary" (at least that's what my friends tell me)


Post pictures and you'll get an honest opinion or 7442+.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Full Inside Album at: http://picasaweb.google.com/ROConnor07052/ChristmasIn09#

*Preview: *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> *Preview: *


Beautiful. What's scary about that?


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Check out the whole web album...that is but ONE of FIVE trees! (and there are two I didn't put up this year)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Check out the whole web album...that is but ONE of FIVE trees! (and there are two I didn't put up this year)


I did, before I posted. I like it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My two youngest grandsons. As you can see, Andrew age 4 realizes that he has to talk to Santa, but Brenden, age 14 months just doesn't want anything to do with him.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok - here is my Christmas tree  and stocking


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

makes me want to get my camera out


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The tree in the lobby of my building....










and the little tree outside with lights and snow....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pics, everyone!  Richard, the one you posted of the outside of your house does look like the perfect Christmas card photo.  The wreaths and ribbons look so warm and welcoming.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Great pics, everyone! Richard, the one you posted of the outside of your house does look like the perfect Christmas card photo. The wreaths and ribbons look so warm and welcoming.


Thanks


----------

